
Site adds a pay wall and sales go up? - AndrewWarner
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20101019/a-newspaper-paywall-goes-up-and-so-do-visitor-numbers/
======
notAdvertising
Causality is often confused with correlation.

Content that costs money is rarely confused with equally valuable content that
is free.

